# Toute les infos à savoir avant d'installer OS X sur PC



## Capone88 (7 Mai 2017)

*Bonjour à tous,* 

Je sais que vous avez sûrement vu ce genre de topics une centaine de fois mais je n'arrive jamais à trouver une réponse à toute mes questions.

Pour résumer : J'ai actuellement un PC tournant sous Windows 8.1 et j'aimerais installer OS X sur une deuxième partition pour pouvoir "switcher" entre chaque OS quand j'en ai envie. 

Je voudrais savoir si cela est possible et si c'est le cas, quelles sont les étapes ?

Au niveau des pilotes, je suis un peu à côté de la plaque ! J'ai lu plusieurs topics et les réponses ne sont jamais les mêmes. Certains disent que seulement certains pilotes sont compatibles, d'autres disent que pratiquement tous les pilotes le sont.

Voici les caractéristiques de mon PC : 

*- Carte Graphique :* AMD Radeon R7 240
*- RAM :* 6GO 
*- Processeur :* Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460S CPU @2.90GHz


----------



## Barijaona (7 Mai 2017)

Il faudrait un peu plus d'infos sur ta carte mère et son BIOS pour savoir si c'est jouable…

La carte graphique AMD rend les choses un peu plus compliquées, mais ça reste en principe possible (pas testé personnellement).


----------



## Capone88 (7 Mai 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Il faudrait un peu plus d'infos sur ta carte mère et son BIOS pour savoir si c'est jouable…
> 
> La carte graphique AMD rend les choses un peu plus compliquées, mais ça reste en principe possible (pas testé personnellement).


Merci de ta réponse ! 

Voilà les informations que j'ai pu trouver sur ma carte mère : 

*Manufacturer :* Hewlett-Packard
*Model :* 2AF7
*Version :* 1.04
*Chipset Vendor :* Intel
*Chipset Model :* Haswell
*Chipset Revision :* 06
*Southbridge Vendor :* Intel
*Southbridge Model :* H87
*Southbridge Revision :* C2
*System Temperature :* 38 °C

_BIOS_
*Brand :* AMI
*Version :* 80.19
*Date :* 18/07/2014


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2017)

Capone88 a dit:


> Pour résumer : J'ai actuellement un PC tournant sous Windows 8.1 et j'aimerais installer OS X sur une deuxième partition pour pouvoir "switcher" entre chaque OS quand j'en ai envie.


A l'heure actuelle, c'est quand même beaucoup plus simple de faire l'inverse. Acheter un Mac et lancer Boot Camp pour installer une version de Windows.

Il faut savoir que tu vas passer pas mal de temps à mettre les mains dans le cambouis, c'est-à-dire trouver les bons fichiers, les bons réglages en fonction de ta carte mère, carte graphique, du reste de ton matériel et que ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela.

Je ne tiens pas à te décourager, mais fais un tour dans des forums spécialisés, mais en aucun cas ça ne sera en un tour de main, sinon crois-moi, tout le monde fonctionnerait de cette façon.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Mai 2017)

Salut

Oui mais ça n'a pas le même coût.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui mais ça n'a pas le même coût.


En prix oui, mais pas en temps passé, la main d'oeuvre personnelle coûte cher.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> En prix oui, mais pas en temps passé, la main d'oeuvre personnelle coûte cher.


Oui mais quand on réussit ça n'a pas de prix.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui mais quand on réussit ça n'a pas de prix.


Je ne vais pas dire le contraire, mais perso, s'il faut passer du temps en permanence en mettant les mains dans le cambouis pour peaufiner à chaque fois tel ou tel fichier, j'aurai le sentiment de me retrouver sous Windows. 

Dès l'instant ou tout sera facile avec du matériel simple, mais avec une bonne carte graphique, je franchirais le cap.


----------



## Barijaona (8 Mai 2017)

Capone88 a dit:


> *Manufacturer :* Hewlett-Packard
> *Model :* 2AF7



Pour en revenir au sujet, cet utilisateur de tonymacx86 semble avoir la même config.
Donc ça devrait être possible… Mais j'ai comme le sentiment que ça ne va pas être de la tarte.

Mieux vaut expérimenter sur un disque complètement séparé de Windows.

S'il est possible de désactiver la carte graphique externe dans le BIOS (ou carrément de la démonter provisoirement), je commencerais par cela dans un premier temps… Lorsque macOS commencera à être un peu fonctionnel, il sera toujours temps de se réintéresser à la Radeon.


----------



## polyzargone (8 Mai 2017)

Si j'en crois les spécifications de la CM chez HP (une Memphis-S apparemment), ce n'est pas elle qui risque de poser de gros soucis. Je dirais même qu'à première vue, elle est assez simple à "Hackintoshiser".

• CPU : i5-4460S > OK

• iGPU : Intel HD 4600 > OK

• Audio : IDT 92HD65C >  à priori supporté par AppleALC

• LAN : C'est vraiment pas de bol parce que le RTL8151GH-CG semble être l'un des très rares chipset à ne pas être supporté !

Mais ça peut se contourner via une carte PCI/PCI-e ou éventuellement en tout WIFI/BT.

C'est plutôt pour la Radeon que j'ai un très gros doute sur la reconnaissance de cette R7 240. La bidouille me semble inévitable et je ne suis même pas certain que ça fonctionne…

À mon avis et étant donné les performances de la Radeon, tu aurais tout intérêt à prendre une NVIDIA GT 730 à la place histoire de ne pas trop dépenser tout en ayant beaucoup moins de soucis car cette carte est reconnue nativement sur Sierra (évidemment, ce n'est qu'un exemple et tu peux choisir un autre modèle ).

À moins d'avoir *absolument* besoin de la Radeon pour les logiciels Apple… Mais encore une fois, les maigres performances de la R7 240 ne justifient pas qu'on s'obstine à vouloir la conserver à tout prix.

Comme dit, @Barijaona, le mieux c'est encore d'essayer sur un disque séparé (et ne pas écouter ceux qui essaient de te décourager ).


----------



## Capone88 (8 Mai 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Si j'en crois les spécifications de la CM chez HP (une Memphis-S apparemment), ce n'est pas elle qui risque de poser de gros soucis. Je dirais même qu'à première vue, elle est assez simple à "Hackintoshiser".
> 
> • CPU : i5-4460S > OK
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse vraiment détaillée !

Je t'avoue que je ne suis vraiment pas une lumière en ce qui concerne les choses manuelle donc devoir bidouiller la carte graphique risque d'être quelque chose d'assez dangereux mdr

Sachant que je n'ai pas de deuxième disque sous la main sur lequel je pourrais installer Mac + ce que tu me dis pour la carte graphique... pense-tu que je ferais mieux d'attendre quelque temps pour monter un Hackintosh de A à Z dès que j'en ai les moyens ?


----------



## polyzargone (8 Mai 2017)

Capone88 a dit:


> bidouiller la carte graphique risque d'être quelque chose d'assez dangereux



Rassure toi, ce n'est pas du tout dangereux pour elle ni pour quoique ce soit d'autre. Ce ne sont que des modifications logicielles qui ne vont pas affecter le matériel mais juste la manière dont macOS gère les sorties vidéos. La bidouille en question ne modifie même pas directement les fichiers d'ailleurs, elle fait ce qu'on appelle une "injection à la volée" .



Capone88 a dit:


> pense-tu que je ferais mieux d'attendre quelque temps pour monter un Hackintosh de A à Z dès que j'en ai les moyens ?



L'installation de macOS et Windows sur le même disque est tout à fait possible mais il y a certaines choses à vérifier et à faire pour ça. Après, si par "dès que j'en ai les moyens" tu fais allusion au fait de devoir acheter une GT 730 à la place de la Radeon, c'est toi qui vois mais ça restera toujours moins cher que de monter une toute nouvelle configuration.

Mais effectivement, la solution du Hack de A à Z est envisageable et peut-être préférable pour débuter car au moins, tu pourras choisir soigneusement tes composants .


----------



## Capone88 (9 Mai 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Rassure toi, ce n'est pas du tout dangereux pour elle ni pour quoique ce soit d'autre. Ce ne sont que des modifications logicielles qui ne vont pas affecter le matériel mais juste la manière dont macOS gère les sorties vidéos. La bidouille en question ne modifie même pas directement les fichiers d'ailleurs, elle fait ce qu'on appelle une "injection à la volée" .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je voulais surtout installer Mac pour pouvoir utiliser Logic mais si cela est trop "compliqué" dû à mon matériel, ce n'est pas très grave ! J'attendrais le bon moment financièrement pour monter complètement un Hackintosh voir acheter un iMac tout court.

Je ne veux surtout pas vous prendre la tête à tous pour l'utilisation d'un simple logiciel. J'ai ouvert ce thread parce-que je pensais que le problème allait se résumer au niveau de l'installation de l'OS. 
Pour la carte graphique, si je compte garder la Radeon tout en installant Mac, que faut-il que je fasse ?


----------



## polyzargone (10 Mai 2017)

QUOTE="Capone88, post: 13143917, member: 1134734"]
J'attendrais le bon moment financièrement pour monter complètement un Hackintosh voir acheter un iMac tout court.
[/QUOTE]

Si tu choisis de monter un Hackintosh, profite de ce laps de temps pour te renseigner et te documenter un maximum. C'est important étant donné ta phrase suivante  :



Capone88 a dit:


> J'ai ouvert ce thread parce-que je pensais que le problème allait se résumer au niveau de l'installation de l'OS.



Quoiqu'il arrive, ça ne va pas se résumer à juste installer macOS sur ton PC. Il y a quand même quelques étapes préliminaires indispensables en ce qui concerne la clé d'installation notamment. C'est pas la mer à boire et c'est à la portée de (presque) tout le monde pour peu qu'on sache lire et suivre des instructions mais ça ne va pas se faire en quelques minutes.



Capone88 a dit:


> Pour la carte graphique, si je compte garder la Radeon tout en installant Mac, que faut-il que je fasse ?



Je t'ai donné un lien dans mon premier post, le revoici : [HOW TO] Modification of AMD FB + Clover injection

Tu vas donc rapidement te rendre compte que ça ne va pas du tout être simple, loin de là  !

C'est pourquoi je t'avais conseillé d'envisager une NVIDIA, une GT 730 par exemple, avec lesquelles tu n'auras pas du tout ce genre de problème.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2017)

*polyzargone*


Tu n'en voudras pas au « sub-ignare » *macomaniac* d'opérer un petit retour humoristique dans ce fil-







polyzargone a dit:


> Tu vas donc rapidement te rendre compte que ça ne va pas du tout être simple, loin de là  !



Piqué (dans ma curosité oisive) par cette mise-en-garde > j'ai été contempler le fil cité > et je lis en exorde :


			
				Vlada. at : InsanelyMac a dit:
			
		

> Mostly because of my partly success in making proper patch for all Radeon R9 270 Series GPU-s described in Radeon R9 270X FrameBuffer issue topic, but also because I see that many of you are still searching for some sort of help, I was coming to an idea to share some of my conclusions via this tutorial, in hope that it will resolve all of your current troubles. Once when you check this tutorial and you use it, you will understand better where is the problem and eventually, after you determinate what is what you will be able to fix it.



que je pourrais condenser en :


> « _Mostly because... but also because... I was coming into an idea to... in hope that it will... Once when you check this tutorial and you use it > you will understand better where is the problem > and eventually > after you determinate what is what > you will be able to fix it. _»




 ☞ On aperçoit de toute évidence à lire cet exorde que l'Américain [cette langue pragmatique qui donne toujours l'impression à l'usage que la solution a précédé le problème et que tout se résume toujours au mode d'emploi d'une technique pré-existante] n'est pas la langue maternelle du locuteur. Ce pourrait bien être au contraire le Français - cette langue syntaxique par excellence, qui ne décrit de solution qu'à partir de l'idée explicite d'un problème préalable :


			
				Descartes au début de la 1ère Méditation a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà quelque temps que je me suis aperçu, que dès mes premières années j'avais reçu quantité de fausses opinions pour véritables, et que ce que j'ai depuis fondé sur des principes si mal assurés, ne pouvait être que fort douteux et incertain; de façon qu'il me fallait entreprendre sérieusement une fois en ma vie, de me défaire de toutes les opinions que j'avais reçues jusques alors en ma créance, et commencer tout de nouveau dès les fondements, si je voulais établir quelque chose de ferme, et de constant dans les sciences. Mais cette entreprise me semblant être fort grande, j'ai attendu que j'eusse atteint un âge qui fût si mûr, que je n'en pusse espérer d'autre après lui auquel je fusse plus propre à l'exécuter: ce qui m'a fait différer si longtemps, que désormais je croirais commettre une faute, si j'employais encore à délibérer le temps qui me reste pour agir.


----------

